# Safely Falling?



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well when it comes to a rail I can't help you but when I'm hauling ass and catch an edge I try to tuck in the air and the minute my body hits the ground I try to straighten up and slide it out on my belly or my back. If you plan on crashing on the rails hard I personally would invest in some crash gear, but thats because I REALLY suck at rails lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

ok lol thanx for the advice


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i learnt to fall when surfing. if you bail and try to swim up to the surface before thewaves have finished, you will just get beaten down whilst using your air supply up even faster!

it is better to accept that the ocean is bigger, and better then you and you will only get to breathe when it wants you to. so just chill, relax and wait your turn.

same with snowboard crash and burns. the hill can be too steep, the ice too sheer, your speed too high for a puny human to overcome. so don't. just chill out, don't worry about your 'steez' and just rag doll it.

i did this very thing a few days ago.... dropped off a cat track to a 50 - 60 degree powdered slope with a BS1... landed it and was so chuffed i promptly caught a heel edge.... cue 3 beautiful backward somersaults. i could do nothing but feel the fresh go up my back, down my neck, down my arse crack, all over.

just roll with it.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yar! a vid would have been good; but on this trip, the first half was bluebird but 2 week old snow and so not much to shout about;

and then the second half was either blizzard or white out and so a camcorder was either too fragile or useless.

shame really, coz my wipe out was a funny one! but i have the memories...and there is always next time!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you got a double hit from a hunk of ice?

that is damned unlucky!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I find that when I fall its usually on my stomach directed down the slope caused by catching my toe edge. Basically you're best bet is to, instead of fighting it or trying to catch yourself my putting your hands down, just go with it by extending your arms out like you're doing a head-first baseball slide and you'll eventually slow down to a stop.

Catching your heel edge? Best way to fall is with a helmet I guess.

For rails, my best advice is just dont hit the rail with your face or head. That sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

thanx guys, im mainly concerned with smacking my head though lol. I think that crashing while on a snowboard is worse, than if u were on skis. Because on skis your feet can pop out, and on a snowboard, u stuck in it


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Phenom said:


> Catching your heel edge? Best way to fall is with a helmet I guess.


Done that, it wasn't fun at all especially since it was on an icy slope. Felt like smacked my head on a cement slab. Its a good thing I had my helmet on


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

lol that would have sucked if u ddnt


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Phenom said:


> For rails, my best advice is just dont hit the rail with your face or head. That sucks.


LOL nuff said **** im tired


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Phenom said:


> For rails, my best advice is just dont hit the rail with your face or head. That sucks.


or your ass. and you never want to get your board caught on the vertical supports, that's how you break stuff, including your board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry for posting on an old thread, I was looking at falling technique.
In some of the worst falls I've had, My board nose or tail digs in and i kinda do cartwheels. I realize that this is the worst place to put pressure on a board and wondering if I should just twist my body more t


----------

